# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Emmerdale will mess with time again as the show plots another 'non-linear' week

## Perdita

Emmerdale is planning to play with time again this autumn following the huge success of last year's Super Soap Week.

The ITV show delivered some of its biggest episodes ever last October, as a number of the village's most high-profile characters found themselves caught up in a massive motorway pile-up.

The week in question explored the same day from the perspective of different characters across four different episodes, before their stories all came together with the devastating crash itself.

Speaking at an Emmerdale press event, producer Iain MacLeod told Digital Spy and other media: "Looking to later in the year, one of the big things we're currently working on is something that will be a bit like what we did last year with the big car crash - where everything was all jumbled up and the storytelling was a bit crazy.

"This won't be as stunt driven, but it will be equally as quirky and interesting - and probably non-linear."

Ashley Thomas in the Emmerdale road crash
Â©  ITV
Emmerdale's big week last year featured Robert and Aaron's memorable proposal scene, Emma's unstable behaviour reaching a peak, and the tragic death of Bill Ward's character James.

One year earlier, the show also experimented in a different way by airing a special 'rewind' episode which revealed Robert Sugden's shooter and Ashley Thomas's devastating dementia diagnosis.


Digital Spy

----------

DaVeyWaVey (26-02-2017), Glen1 (19-02-2017)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I really like it when Emmerdale experiments with time like this. I think they did a cracking job with the motorway stunt last year. It'll be interesting to see what they come up with this time, maybe a what if? week. It could be the climax of a long running story and we are shown the alternative endings through the week, and we only know what's actually happened when it returns the following Monday, leaving the weekend for viewers to speculate over what's really happened. 

I'm glad it won't be as stunt driven, as stunts in soap can be overused these days.

----------

